# Professor University Salary/ packages questions



## loulla100 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
I've just applied for a professor position ( University of Abu Dhab)i. I'm waiting for their offer.
Does anybody knows how much can I expect for this position.
There is also another opportunity for work in Dubai, which one do you thing is better? (i mean from a financial point of view).
Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

loulla100 said:


> Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
> I've just applied for a professor position ( University of Abu Dhab)i. I'm waiting for their offer.
> Does anybody knows how much can I expect for this position.
> There is also another opportunity for work in Dubai, which one do you thing is better? (i mean from a financial point of view).
> Thank you


Hi,
Until you have an offer from two places, how can you (or we) give you advice on which would be better??
Cheers
Steve


----------



## loulla100 (Nov 18, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Until you have an offer from two places, how can you (or we) give you advice on which would be better??
> Cheers
> Steve


You're right, it's a long story... I'll make it to short ;-)
Do you have any idea how much universities are able to pay for their professors here in UAE? thank you


----------

